# 93 gxe altima, funny noise



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

Every time i start up my car when its cold i hear a loud crackling noise coming from the rightside oppisite of the air intake, it lasts for a second or two.What could it be i suspect the belts,keep in mide i just got a full tune-up and a new starter. Im confused.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the noise started just after the new starter then it could be the starter bendix dragging on the flywheel / flex plate ring gear. However your belts or the pulleys may be the issue as you said as well. Pull the belts and check for any crack in the belts as well as play in the accessories or idler pulleys.

Troy


----------

